# New camera for around 15k



## saswat23 (Sep 19, 2014)

Guys I am looking for a new camera for around 15k. Point and shoot are the only options I know. But I have also seen some Semi-SLRs around this price too and I am much interested in getting one of those. 
How's this one: *Fujifilm FinePix SL1000*

Please give me your opinions. 



*What's your budget?*
~16k

*Camera type?*
DSLR or Point and Shoot

*Body Style?*
Doesnt matter, but probably looking for bridge

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
Decent optical zoom (16x +)

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*
Yep

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
Functions and for almost every occasions.

*Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?*
probably no action/sports, but I am not sure. May be I would like to do so any time later.

*Video?*
Not much, occasional.

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?*
*Fujifilm FinePix SL1000*

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike*
Nothing as such, but the only good brands I am aware of are: Canon, Nikkon, Panasonic, SONY and Fujifilm.

*From where will you be buying?*
Online/Local store, wherever I get the best deal.

*Any other features you need?*
The more I can, the better it is. I am not much aware of many of these features and functions as I have not used many digital cameras (This is the first that I am gonna purchase).

*Anything else you would like to tell us?*
Having WiFi would be an added bonus, but not compulsory. But I want a decent camera, the most feature rich in my budget.


Looking for your suggestion guys.


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2014)

Fuji S series bridge's IQ is not that great.
You can check out Nikon P series bridge and Panasonic FZ 70. Comparatively better in my view. See if you like it.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Guys I am looking for a new camera for around 15k. Point and shoot are the only options I know. But I have also seen some Semi-SLRs around this price too and I am much interested in getting one of those.
> How's this one: *Fujifilm FinePix SL1000*
> 
> Please give me your opinions.
> ...


Nikon COOLPIX L830 16 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 34x Zoom NIKKOR Lens and Full 1080p HD VideoAmazon.com : Nikon COOLPIX L830 16 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 34x Zoom NIKKOR Lens and Full 1080p HD Video (Red) : Camera & Photo


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 20, 2014)

nac said:


> Fuji S series bridge's IQ is not that great.


Why so? Any problem?




nac said:


> You can check out Nikon P series bridge and *Panasonic FZ 70*. Comparatively better in my view. See if you like it.


This one: Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ70K Point & Shoot Camera Rs.17493 Price in India - Buy Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ70K Point & Shoot Camera Online - Panasonic : Flipkart.com
Seems good for its price.
But how is it better compared to FinePix SL1000?

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> Nikon COOLPIX L830 16 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 34x Zoom NIKKOR Lens and Full 1080p HD VideoAmazon.com : Nikon COOLPIX L830 16 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 34x Zoom NIKKOR Lens and Full 1080p HD Video (Red) : Camera & Photo



It doesnot have the mode control knob like others in this range.


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Why so? Any problem?


That's what it's capable of.


saswat23 said:


> But how is it better compared to FinePix SL1000?


FZ70 is much better than SL1000.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 20, 2014)

nac said:


> FZ70 is much better than SL1000.



I couldnt find any difference in the pics 
any other suggestions in this range?


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2014)

Not just that...
FZ70
+ Full manual controls when recording video
+ Better focal range (though it's little softer @ tele end)
+ Better aperture range
+ Stereo recording
+ Review are little better

Check Nikon P series bridge if you haven't...


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 21, 2014)

nac said:


> Not just that...
> FZ70
> + Full manual controls when recording video
> + Better focal range (though it's little softer @ tele end)
> ...



Thanks. But which model of Nikon are you talking about? I find most of them priced more.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2014)

+1 to FZ70


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2014)

P530 This one...


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 21, 2014)

^^ How does it compete against the FZ70 being a newer version?


----------



## nac (Sep 21, 2014)

I would say, FZ70 is little better comparing with P530.

Hotshoe, aperture range, movie controls, RAW...


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2014)

But by adding a few extra grands you can get a DSlR


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 22, 2014)

$hadow said:


> But by adding a few extra grands you can get a DSlR



Will try to do so. But DSLR will require more maintainance and I will need different lens for different occasions. That will add much more to the cost. Isnt it?

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> I would say, FZ70 is little better comparing with P530.
> 
> Hotshoe, aperture range, movie controls, RAW...



Hotshoe doesnt matter to me. But others do. If FZ70 had WiFi, it would have been my final option.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 22, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Will try to do so. But DSLR will require more maintainance and I will need different lens for different occasions. That will add much more to the cost. Isnt it?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



it will be adding cost but you don't have to bought the lens from the get go. Plus point to shoot always leaves a lot to be desired from the camera.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 23, 2014)

^^ Didnt get you!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2014)

how about Canon PowerShot SX510 HS or SX700HS?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> ^^ Didnt get you!!



A dslr will always give you more flexiblity and options to control on your camera. Point and shoot is always a basic device with less to no controls in comparison to dslr. I was also in your place a few weeks ago with similar budget and then after getting the suggestions I decided to wait till deewali to get a dslr. And regarding lens you can always buy a new lens later.


----------



## mayasinha (Sep 23, 2014)

I think you should go and browse on Snapdeal.com and Flipkart.com  for new camera. I damn sure you will get it from best camera in 15k budget.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> A dslr will always give you more flexiblity and options to control on your camera. Point and shoot is always a basic device with less to no controls in comparison to dslr. I was also in your place a few weeks ago with similar budget and then after getting the suggestions I decided to wait till deewali to get a dslr. And regarding lens you can always buy a new lens later.



Yep, that's true. I had been to local store yesterday. After using and knowing the advantages of a DSLR I am really fascinated to get one.

- - - Updated - - -



mayasinha said:


> I think you should go and browse on Snapdeal.com and Flipkart.com  for new camera. I damn sure you will get it from best camera in 15k budget.



Yes, snapdeal has very good pricing. Almost 4-6k difference from the offer the local stores made here. But my concern is will there be any warranty issues if I purchase camera from snapdeal?  Because Nikon and Canon have clearly mentioned that onine sites like flipkart, snapdeal, amazon, etc are not there authorized reseller.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 23, 2014)

Fk is now a certified seller of Canon and nikon.


----------

